# SysOps: you might want to test registration for bugs.



## elvey (Aug 6, 2008)

FYI, when I tried to register:, I got some very odd messages.   I was (obviously) eventually successful.  Sysops might want to test registration for bugs.

http://macosx.com/forums/register.php?do=addmember:
Fatal error:
elvey has chosen not to receive private messages or may not be allowed to receive private messages. Therefore you may not send your message to him/her.
If you are trying to send this message to multiple recipients, remove elvey from the recipient list and send the message again.
Unable to proceed with save while $errors array is not empty in class vB_DataManager_PM in [path]/includes/class_dm.php on line 810
	A reload gave:
The following errors occurred during your registration
The email address you entered is already in use. If you have forgotten your password, please click here.
That username is already in use or does not meet the administrator's standards. If you are elvey and you have forgotten your password, click here.
The string you entered for the image verification did not match what was displayed.


----------

